# Voluntary Barrier Removal



## ADAguy (Jan 24, 2017)

When conducting voluntary barrier removal (site and within buildings) not associated with an alteration, this allows an owner to selectively address only those they choose while allowing other existing barriers to remain, right?

Say it isn't so, or not.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2017)

From a Building Code aspect yes, it still does not protect them from civil suite or DOJ action.


----------



## steveray (Jan 25, 2017)

Correct....I believe it is in 3411 now, an exception for alterations specifically for accessible upgrades need not comply with 20%.

And FB's response is typically what I tell the owner or tenant....


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2017)

steveray said:


> Correct....I believe it is in 3411 now, an exception for alterations specifically for accessible upgrades need not comply with 20%.
> 
> And FB's response is typically what I tell the owner or tenant....



I always qualify that answer with the statement above.........and usually just get a head nod in reply .... like........... OK, got it ........ wink-wink.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 25, 2017)

steveray said:


> Correct....I believe it is in 3411 now, an exception for alterations specifically for accessible upgrades need not comply with 20%.
> 
> And FB's response is typically what I tell the owner or tenant....



In CA
Chapter 34: Existing Structures regulations were eliminated from the CBC and relocated into the newly adopted Part 10: 2016 California Existing Building Code (CEBC).


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Jan 25, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> When conducting voluntary barrier removal (site and within buildings) not associated with an alteration, this allows an owner to selectively address only those they choose while allowing other existing barriers to remain, right?
> 
> Say it isn't so, or not.



I tend to agree with this statement.

But what I don't agree with is why someone would not want to remove a barrier.  I believe they can get up to 15,000 tax credit (I'm not an accountant, check with a good accountant).  I can supply the link:
https://www.irs.gov/publications/p535/ch07.html#en_US_2011_publink1000208925


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 26, 2017)

The key to success with removing barriers at different times is to have a barrier removal plan for the facility especially if you are new owner. It is not a get out of jail card for not having a compliant facility but it shows you are aware of the violations and will be addressing them. It is not a plan that can just sit on a shelve. It must be followed and updated on a regular schedule


----------

